# Rehandle



## ohbewon (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought Takashi 270mm yanagi and it came with this stabilized horn handle. I am not a fan. Unfortunately, the 270 only came with this handle, which is why I got it. It's not appropriate for my everyday use. Help?

Thanks!


----------



## tripleq (Oct 30, 2013)

Pick a vendor that does rehandles. Get in touch. Discuss options. Wait.....


----------

